
Instacart, Now $400M Richer, Tries to Be Thrifty - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-08/instacart-now-400-million-richer-tries-to-be-thrifty
======
DonnyV
VCs are never getting this money back.

